# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  A custom mandolin cell phone case? Why not!

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Recently purchased a *Case-Mate* "_Barely There_" cell phone cover for an *iPhone 4S* (fits iPhone 4, too), and couldn't be happier. For one, its sleek form fits all the docking devices we've already invested in heavily, and keeps the phone's profile down while offering very excellent protection at the same time. Even cooler though is the *DIY* (do it yourself) custom option of loading your favorite high resolution picture. 
Our choice for the art? None other than the iconic signature Clark JM 2-point mandolin:
All the instructions on how to do it is on the *Case-Mate Website*. Price is  a decent *$35* US, and we had ours in hand through the *US Post Office* in less than a week.  

Couple hints: Have your hi-res picture ready (better than a 72 dpi web graphic), and in "portrait" orientation (taller than wider). You can size while you're there, and be careful of how full you make the picture. The graphic goes all the way down the back and sides in the final product, and it's hard to tell from a two-dimensional drawing.

You might have success with an online discount if you order before 2/29/12 and type in the RetailMeNot at the promo code "*cmrmn10*" in the shopping cart.
_Enjoy_!
*Website*: Case-Mate 
*Case-Mate* DIY "Barely There" iPHone Case.  
Let us know if you'd like the same graphic. Also, send us a picture of your phone case if you do have one made with a mandolin on it.


More news...

----------

